# Welche Lager sind im Stereo 2008 verbaut



## norman68 (12. Juli 2009)

Nabend,

erst mal ja ich hab die Sufu benutzt doch hab ich nichts gefunden wenn einer den Thread hat wo das steht reicht mir auch der Link dort hin.
Oder kann mir einer von euch sagen welche Lager und wie viele in Stereo 2008 verbaut sind. Nachschauen kann ich nicht da ich das Bike nicht mein eigen nenne.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## snooze (13. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ein 2007er aber die sind m. E. gleich und bin gerade beim Lagerwechsel.
Also:
Hauptlager Schwinge: 2 x HK-1414 RS
Horst Link: 4 x 6800 2RS
Wippe: 2 x 698 2RS
Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe: 4 x 688 2RS

Viel Spaß beim Hauptlagerausbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (13. Juli 2009)

Danke dir erst mal für die Antwort. Der Hauptlagerausbau ist das so ein Akt? Hab ja schon ein paar AMS gemacht ist das beim Stereo sehr viel anderes von der Arbeit her?


----------



## snooze (13. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte so meine Probleme damit, eine Seite ging gut mit einer 16er Gewindestange raus, das andere Lager saß bombenfest und ich mußte es mit einem Dremel ausschleifen. Irgendwo hier im Forum hab ich im Nachhinein gelesen das es mit Thermik ganz gut funzen soll, also außen mit Heißluftfön erwärmen und innen Kältespray drauf.
Was wohl auch gehen würde ist ein Innenlagerauszieher den es im gut sortierten Werkzeugladen gibt.


----------



## norman68 (13. Juli 2009)

Na dann sollte ich es schaffen Lagerauszieher hab ich in ein paar verschiedene Größen bei der Hand.


----------



## snooze (13. Juli 2009)

Ja, das sollte klappen.


----------



## norman68 (14. Juli 2009)

Wo hast du deine Nadellager (HK-1414 RS) gekauft?


----------



## snooze (15. Juli 2009)

hier:
http://www.kekuko.de/pages/intro.php

ist bei mir die Ecke rum.


----------



## Hils-Biker (3. August 2009)

snooze schrieb:


> Ich hab ein 2007er aber die sind m. E. gleich und bin gerade beim Lagerwechsel.
> Also:
> Hauptlager Schwinge: 2 x HK-1414 RS
> Horst Link: 4 x 6800 2RS
> ...



Müsste es beim Horst Link nicht 4 x 6*1*800 -2RS heißen?


----------



## Route66 (3. August 2009)

Hils-Biker schrieb:


> Müsste es beim Horst Link nicht 4 x 6*1*800 -2RS heißen?



ja, genau!
6800 könnte die ältere Bezeichnung gewesen sein.
Siehe auch hier: Stellungnahme von CUBE BIKES zu den Lagerproblemen

Ich weiss, ich bin zu langsam... 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Route66 (7. August 2009)

Moin,

zur Info: 
das HK-1414 ist online bei http://www.ekugellager.de/ gelistet. Kostet dort 3,24  von INA. 

Noch was: kann jemand bitte noch mal bestätigen, dass es das HK-1414 *RS* mit 14 mm Baubreite ist? 
Es gibt nämlich wohl auch eine *2RS* Version die dann aber wohl 16 mm breit baut. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (7. August 2009)

Hi,
ekugellager liefert nur an gewerbetreibende mit Nachweis  !
Mein Bestellversuch war schon ergebnisslos 
Meines wissens handelt es sich um eine Nadelhülse  ( HK 1414 RS ) 
diese können nicht abgedichtet bzw. gekapselt werden/sein  !
Bin aktuell auch auf der Suche nach diesem Nadellager / Nadelhülse - habe augenblicklich einen in meiner Nähe befindlichen Industriewaren - Händler mit der Bestellung beauftragt - soll auch bei ihm ca 6,00 Kosten - alle anderen Stereo Lager sind in ebay günstig zu bekommen - von den sogenannten Markenlagern (SKF;Timken ect. ) kann man sich wohl sowieso freimachen - lassen heute eh alle in Fernost produzieren - anschliessend wird dann nur noch der Fa. Name draufgestanzt 
Gruss
Wade


----------



## norman68 (7. August 2009)

Also ich hab die HK bei der Firma Denkhaus bestellt. Da ich faßt daneben arbeite konnte ich die da selber abholen wie es bei denen mit versenden ist weis ich nicht.


----------



## snooze (7. August 2009)

Route66 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zur Info:
> das HK-1414 ist online bei http://www.ekugellager.de/ gelistet. Kostet dort 3,24  von INA.
> ...



ist hk-1414 RS mit 14mm Breite!


----------



## Route66 (7. August 2009)

Hi,



Mc Wade schrieb:


> Hi,
> ekugellager liefert nur an gewerbetreibende mit Nachweis  !
> Mein Bestellversuch war schon ergebnisslos


ja shit, wenn man die AGB liest stehts sogar drin  
Mal schauen, bei mir in der Nähe gibst auch nen Shop, KSW Industriebedarf, da hängt zumindest auch ein FAG Plakat drin. 
Werde da mal nachfragen.




			
				snooze schrieb:
			
		

> ist hk-1414 RS mit 14mm Breite!


Danke 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Mc Wade (14. August 2009)

So, habe mir heute das/die beiden Nadellager/hülsen abgeholt (Deutsche Ware ) Stück 4,50 EUR - habe bei denen dann gleich noch den Preis für die anderen Lager erfragt 
- 688 2 RS 08,00 EUR
- 698 2 RS 12,00 EUR
- 618007 6800 2 RS 11,50 EUR
Soll alles Deutsche Ware ( nix china angeblich ) sein 
O.K. wie gesagt in ebay waren/sind alle Lager ausser HK 1414 Rs wesendlich guenstiger zu erhalten !
Mein Händler : www.msm-industriebedarf.de
Gruss
Wade


----------



## norman68 (14. August 2009)

Was soll so toll an "Deutscher Ware" sein? Hab bis her mit den ach so viel gelobten SKF Lager nur Probleme gehabt wo diese billig lager aus China für 80 Cent das Stück immer noch ohne Probleme liefen. Such mal nach "Lager Selbstversuch" oder so da kannst du meinen Test Lesen und dir selber Überlegen ob du 8 Euro oder 0,8 Euro pro Stück augeben möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (14. August 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Was soll so toll an "Deutscher Ware" sein? Hab bis her mit den ach so viel gelobten SKF Lager nur Probleme gehabt wo diese billig lager aus China für 80 Cent das Stück immer noch ohne Probleme liefen. Such mal nach "Lager Selbstversuch" oder so da kannst du meinen Test Lesen und dir selber Überlegen ob du 8 Euro oder 0,8 Euro pro Stück augeben möchtest.



Hallo,
klar - vielleicht hast Du mich auch falsch verstanden -ich habe mir die günstigen Lager in ebay gekauft - war letztendlich nur zur info !
Tatsache ist natürlich, das die Qualitätshersteller SKF, Timken ect. ihre Ware oftmals in Fernost herstellen lassen - meistens haben sie aber eine gesonderte Qualitätssicherung bzw. überprüfen die Fertigungstoleranzen im nachhinein !
Und welche Lager länger halten, läst sich sicherlich nicht mit einem Versuch belegen .....da gibts verschiedene Gebrauchsmerkmale des Bikes, Montagefehler die man nicht immer ausschließen kann ... ich kenne etliche die beim einpressen/einsetzen der Lager auf den Innneren Lagerring drücken/gedrückt haben, und sich im Anschluss über ein schon vorhandenes Spiel gewundert haben. Und ein vorhandenes Spiel wird rasend schnell grösser .
Also Fenost oder made in Germany ist ansichtssache....meine ich..... soll jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen 

Und wenn ein Lager wie z.B.: 688 2RS in ebay 1,50 EUR und bei SKF 12 EUR ( offiziell / evk 18,00 EUR ) kostet - dann hat das sicherlich einen Qualitätsvorteil der sich in der Haltbarkeit deutlich macht - oder soll diese Differenz ausschließlich im Namen begründet sein !
Okidoki
Werd jetzt auch mal die günstigeren Lager testen !

Gruss
Wade


----------



## norman68 (14. August 2009)

den Qualivorteil mag es sicher geben wenn sich das Lager sehr schnell und viel drehen muß. Doch was und wie viel bewegt sich den so ein Lager bei einem Bike. Die paar Grad wo sich da was hin und her bewegt da kannst die Toleranzen vergesen. Bei meinem Selbstversuch schliese ich Montagefehler aus denn ich weis schon was ich wo und wie machen muß.
Ich hätte bei dem Test nichts gesagt wenn nur ein Lager von SKF kaputt gegangen wäre in dieser Zeit. Doch es waren ja alle drei verbauten SKF Lager nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Die Billiglager liefen hingegen noch ohne den winzigsten Hauch eines Problems. Wo hingegen zwei der drei SKF nicht mehr mal zu bewegen waren. Also ich bau mir so was nicht mehr in ein Bike ein.


----------



## Mc Wade (14. August 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> den Qualivorteil mag es sicher geben wenn sich das Lager sehr schnell und viel drehen muß. Doch was und wie viel bewegt sich den so ein Lager bei einem Bike. Die paar Grad wo sich da was hin und her bewegt da kannst die Toleranzen vergesen. Bei meinem Selbstversuch schliese ich Montagefehler aus denn ich weis schon was ich wo und wie machen muß.
> Ich hätte bei dem Test nichts gesagt wenn nur ein Lager von SKF kaputt gegangen wäre in dieser Zeit. Doch es waren ja alle drei verbauten SKF Lager nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Die Billiglager liefen hingegen noch ohne den winzigsten Hauch eines Problems. Wo hingegen zwei der drei SKF nicht mehr mal zu bewegen waren. Also ich bau mir so was nicht mehr in ein Bike ein.



Ich gebe Dir Recht, aber die wirklich entscheidende Belastung eines Lagers besteht nicht aus der geringen Drehrichtung, sondern die Quer.- und Verwindungskräfte über den Bolzen im Horst Link !
Daher ist  ( zumindest meine Feststellung ) das Hauptschwingenlager als erstes hin ( Hebel am grössten / und nähe zum Tretlager )
Wenn ich meine erste Erfahrung gemacht habe, werde ich mich mal wieder melden !
Gruss
Wade


----------



## norman68 (15. August 2009)

Bei mir war das Hauplager nach 13000 Km auf der Antriebsseite fertig. In der Zeit hatte ich schon zwei mal die Hostlink Lager tauschen müssen und eimal die an der Wippe.


----------



## Mc Wade (16. August 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Bei mir war das Hauplager nach 13000 Km auf der Antriebsseite fertig. In der Zeit hatte ich schon zwei mal die Hostlink Lager tauschen müssen und eimal die an der Wippe.



Mit welchem Rad, Stereo ?

Habe mir erst im Winter 2008 ein Stereo, und dann nochmal im März ein Fritzz aufgebaut, Auslaufmoselle - saugünstig ! Habe bis jetzt 3500 Km, 1800 Km gefahren .

Wäre klasse wenn sich der Verschleiß mit diesen Rädern so darstellen würde wie von Dir beschrieben. Mein Nutzungsbereich liegt eher auf langen Touren - sicherlich auch mal etwas schneller bergab, aber kein Downhill oder Bikepark mit einem Fahrergewicht von 105 Kg.
Bis jetzt habe ich nur Fullys gefahren deren Hauptschwingenlager aus einem normalen Rillenkugellager bestand  (ca. 5 mm Breite ) möglicherweise macht das deutlich breitere Nadellager ( 14 mm ) vom Stereo / Fritzz da einen stabileren verschleißfesteren Sprung ! Horstlinkölager habe ich bis heute nur wenig gewechselt, in der Regel ( fahre seit 6 Jahren Fully ) hat der Rahmen vorher seinen Dienst Quittiert ( Rahmenbruch ).
Schwingenlager habe ich je nach Jahreszeit zwischen 2500 / 3500 Km gewechselt !

Das Lagerset das ich nun gekauft habe, liegt nur zur Reserve, damit ich im Falle eines Falles nicht ewig warten muß !

Bis dahin 
Gruss
Wade


----------



## norman68 (16. August 2009)

Meine Test sind mit dem AMS Pro 2005 dort wuden die Lager gefahren. Wie diese Nadellager halten kann ich noch nicht sagen der Wechsel steht bei einem Bekannten erst an.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (22. Juli 2010)

Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt, 

Kettenstrebe / Wippe Lager zerbröselt, die anderen hakelig bis schwergängig.

Die Kugellager sind ja kein Problem, nur die Nadelhülsen waren eine Suche wert.

Ich hab sie dann im Lagerhandel um die Ecke bestellen können, laut Google gibts die auch beim Mercateo.com.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der heisse Tipp, wie man die Nadelhülsen rauskriegt.
Nen Innenlagerabzieher hab ich jedenfalls noch nicht auftreiben können.

Hat da noch jemand nen Tipp?

Ach ja, der Rahmen hat genau ein Jahr und geschätzte 3000 km auf dem Buckel


----------



## pedale3 (23. Juli 2010)

...jo, die Hauptlager gingen bei meinem Stereo ganz bescheiden raus. Bombenfest. Tipps hab ich leider keine, dafür hab ich mich einfach zu blöd angestellt bzw. mit meiner Methode zu viele Spuren am Rahmen hinterlassen.
Beim nächsten Mal ist auch der Lagerbolzen fällig, der ist schon etwas eingelaufen, läuft aber alles noch ohne Spiel oder Ruckeln.

Die Ersatzlager waren einigermaßen gut gefettet, hab aber trotzdem noch ein wenig Fett draufgepackt.

Good Luck.


----------



## mtb_nico (7. August 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> den Qualivorteil mag es sicher geben wenn sich das Lager sehr schnell und viel drehen muß. Doch was und wie viel bewegt sich den so ein Lager bei einem Bike. Die paar Grad wo sich da was hin und her bewegt da kannst die Toleranzen vergesen. Bei meinem Selbstversuch schliese ich Montagefehler aus denn ich weis schon was ich wo und wie machen muß.
> Ich hätte bei dem Test nichts gesagt wenn nur ein Lager von SKF kaputt gegangen wäre in dieser Zeit. Doch es waren ja alle drei verbauten SKF Lager nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Die Billiglager liefen hingegen noch ohne den winzigsten Hauch eines Problems. Wo hingegen zwei der drei SKF nicht mehr mal zu bewegen waren. Also ich bau mir so was nicht mehr in ein Bike ein.


Mmhh... dieser Meinung bin ich nicht. Man muss die statische Tragzahl (rotation) betrachten. Hier gibt es deutliche Unterschiede. Der "teuerste" Lagerhersteller INA z.B. gibt Tragzahlen an die fast dopppelt so groß sind wie die vom Hersteller SKF. Also würde ich lieber 2 Eur drauf legen und die INA Lager nehmen. 

Übrigens habe ich auch gerade das Problem das nach 3 Monaten die Lager der Umlenkungen wiedermals kaputt sind. Diesmal kommt aber kein Chinamist rein... Ich werde dann berichten wie das mit den INA Lagern läuft. 
Grüße!

nico


----------



## wurzelhoppser (7. August 2010)

Stereo 2008 Lagerbezeichnung.
Nadellager:HK1414RS(d=14D=20B=14)=Nadellagerhülse Hauptlager.
Die anderen haben folgene Lagerbezeichnung.
688-2Z(d=8mmD=16B=5)oder 628/8mm,bezeichnung SKF.
698-2Z(d=8mmD=19B=6)oder619/8mm,Bezeichnung SKF.
61800-2Z(d=10mmD=19B=5)
Ums Nadellager ohne Probleme rauszubekommen ist am besten ,Nadellagerauszieher für 14mm Lager.Gibts im Werkzeugbau evt kann man sich es dort ausleihen.

Vieleicht hilfst dem einen oder anderen weiter.Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. August 2010)

Bis auf die Nadelhülsen alles gewechselt, ging recht gut mit Hausmitteln.

Für die Nadelhülsen hab ich nen Hazet Auszieher bestellt, leider war der erste Nominal 12-15 mm Innen zu klein.

Der zweite Versuch 15-19 mm lauft.

Werde weiter berichten.


----------

